# Best wood glue for maple



## jimmyjames

Hi guys i have worked with maple before and always used tighbond 2 or 3 and both are too dark , whats the whitest drying quality wood glue out there?


----------



## barry richardson

jimmyjames said:


> Hi guys i have worked with maple before and always used tighbond 2 or 3 and both are too dark , whats the whitest drying quality wood glue out there?



Original tightbond does not dry as yellow as II or III, (actually III looks kinda brown). I've heard that Gorilla wood glue dries almost clear, just got a bottle but haven't tried it yet to say first hand.


----------



## jimmyjames

I do alot of work with walnut and the titebond 3's darkness matches it pretty well, ive never used gorilla glue before so i wouldnt know what it dries like either.


----------



## Mike1950

I would not use gorilla glue for gluing boards together. I think it expands as it dries which does not seem good to me. If your joints are tight then the line should be small. If they are not-no glue will be clear enough.........


----------



## DomInick

Mike1950 said:


> I would not use gorilla glue for gluing boards together. I think it expands as it dries which does not seem good to me. If your joints are tight then the line should be small. If they are not-no glue will be clear enough.........



As long as its gorilla (wood glue). It drys clear. The original gorilla glue is the polyurethane glue that expands. There different types if gorilla glue. 


when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## Mike1950

DomInick said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not use gorilla glue for gluing boards together. I think it expands as it dries which does not seem good to me. If your joints are tight then the line should be small. If they are not-no glue will be clear enough.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as its gorilla (wood glue). It drys clear. The original gorilla glue is the polyurethane glue that expands. There different types if gorilla glue.
> 
> 
> when it's rustic.......it's rustic
Click to expand...


Thanks Dom- I did not know that- You know how it is- old dogs and new tricks.......... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## The Wood Bucket

jimmyjames said:


> Hi guys i have worked with maple before and always used tighbond 2 or 3 and both are too dark , whats the whitest drying quality wood glue out there?



Titebond also has a clear/transparent wood glue. I haven't used it yet, but hear it works well, but has a shorter working time.


----------



## DomInick

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks Dom- I did not know that- You know how it is- old dogs and new tricks.......... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



Lol. Yea it is hard teaching an old dog new tricks. 
Laughing!!!! 
I use gorilla wood glue a lot. It has a fast initial tack time. Good holding strength. The only downside to it that I believe is when you glue something up and you have one of those oops!!!! Moments, it can be a pain to make adjustments. 
Tight bond 1,2,3 are still good to, and it's cheaper. 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## barry richardson

Mike1950 said:


> DomInick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not use gorilla glue for gluing boards together. I think it expands as it dries which does not seem good to me. If your joints are tight then the line should be small. If they are not-no glue will be clear enough.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as its gorilla (wood glue). It drys clear. The original gorilla glue is the polyurethane glue that expands. There different types if gorilla glue.
> 
> 
> when it's rustic.......it's rustic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Dom- I did not know that- You know how it is- old dogs and new tricks.......... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


Yea, I should have been more specific. They make a wood glue now, also super glue, duct tape etc, under the gorilla glue name. Im with ya on the original gorilla glue. Tried it when it was the new thing, found it be be a messy hassle, never again, at least for woodworking. I'm sure it has some great applications, just not for me.


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> I'm sure it has some great applications, just not for me.



I used to use it building docks, piers, boathouses etc. when I was doing that. Great stuff for that application but you're right it ain't for woodworking.


----------



## davidgiul

Mike1950 said:


> DomInick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not use gorilla glue for gluing boards together. I think it expands as it dries which does not seem good to me. If your joints are tight then the line should be small. If they are not-no glue will be clear enough.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as its gorilla (wood glue). It drys clear. The original gorilla glue is the polyurethane glue that expands. There different types if gorilla glue.
> 
> 
> when it's rustic.......it's rustic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Dom- I did not know that- You know how it is- old dogs and new tricks.......... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...

"Old" is an understatement.:davidguil:


----------



## taylor23

If you are lookin best glue than you should find the hide glue, as it is primary adhesive choice for most types of woodworking but mainly relates to furniture.
If you need a small repair than you need a Cyanoacrylate.


----------

